# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Table within a table?

## Newbee

Hi There,

I'm fairly new to all of this so bear with me if my decription is vage.

I have an access databse with an asp front end. As the database is so large we have converted to SQl 2005. This appears to be successful with a few small issues to solve (more to do with asp files).

However I have discoved the Access DB has a table within a table. I have never seen this before and can't think why this would be done? Can anyone cast any light on this? also is it likey to have caused any problems I should look out for?

Many thanks.

----------


## GolferGuy

It might be good if you could show the table specs and what within those specs shows you a table within a table.  I do not know of anyway to have a table within a table.  So, showing the table specs will be a huge help to be able to help you.

----------


## HiTechCoach

> Hi There,
> 
> I'm fairly new to all of this so bear with me if my decription is vage.
> 
> I have an access databse with an asp front end. As the database is so large we have converted to SQl 2005. This appears to be successful with a few small issues to solve (more to do with asp files).
> 
> However I have discoved the Access DB has a table within a table. I have never seen this before and can't think why this would be done? Can anyone cast any light on this? also is it likey to have caused any problems I should look out for?
> 
> Many thanks.


The closest thing I can think of to a _table within a table_  is the new multi-valued list field in an ACE databases (.accdb)

If you are using an JET Database (.mdb) There is no such thing as a table within a table.

In JET/ACE databases there is the subdatasheet feature that will show the related record in another table. I normally set the table property for this from [auto] to [none]. This usually does help with performance.

----------


## Newbee

Ha ha! comforting to know I'm not the only one confused  :Smilie: 

HiTechCoach what you described is very close, however I'm using a Jet database.

Strange thing is I can't find any 'evidence' of it. I only know it's there because when I had a table open to view some data I noticed a small cross down the left hand side of each record. When I click on said cross a table opens. It does this for each record.

Sorry my knowledge is so limited that giving a better description is difficult. It does not appear to have affected anything in the conversion and all is working well. I'd just like to know what and why.

Many thanks, Newbee x

----------


## HiTechCoach

> Ha ha! comforting to know I'm not the only one confused 
> 
> HiTechCoach what you described is very close, however I'm using a Jet database.
> 
> Strange thing is I can't find any 'evidence' of it. I only know it's there because when I had a table open to view some data I noticed a small cross down the left hand side of each record. When I click on said cross a table opens. It does this for each record.
> 
> Sorry my knowledge is so limited that giving a better description is difficult. It does not appear to have affected anything in the conversion and all is working well. I'd just like to know what and why.
> 
> Many thanks, Newbee x



The plus sign ("cross") down the left side is what I describe in my previous post as the sub datasheet.




> ... subdatasheet feature that will show the related records in another table. I normally set the table property for this from [auto] to [none]. This usually does help with performance.


This is not a table in a table.   It is just Acess trying to show you that there is a the related table with an easy way to look view the related records. If you look at the relatiopnships window you will see both tables and the relationship that Acess is using to make this work.

----------


## Newbee

Thank you! feeling a bit silly now  :Embarrassment:

----------


## HiTechCoach

Believe me you are not the first person to be confused by this. I have been working with databases for 30+ years. I have been working with Access since 1994. I find it confusing also. So don't feel silly.

----------

